# Simon and Adrian



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

A few pics of da boys, just because.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Just because.... they are gorgeous 

Very very handsome, do they have similar temperaments?


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

They _are_ lovely natured cats too. They love being part of the team and when I'm home they like being close. The baskets they are sat in side by side are actually my in and out trays on the desk in the study.

They're pretty funny too - Simon does his pole dancing routine up and down the scratching/perching pole every day.


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh, look at those lil fluffsters!! :001_tongue:


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

Cute little white fluffy kitties. There so cute. They are probably so soft


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww beautiful photos they are lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

just because they are fabulous!!! I love them in the baskets and the one 'pole dancing'


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm such a proud mummy


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

They are just gorgeous


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww they are just gorgeous and i love ur climbing tree. Think my charlie would be too big to get up one of them lol x


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

I bet Charlie could do it. Simon is enormous!


----------

